# New Diamond Recall



## DaViking

Cat food - Diamond Naturals
Diamond Pet Foods : Recallhome


----------



## lovemydogsalways

Shocking. Not!


----------



## Unosmom

They really need to clean up their act, but I dont see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## FBarnes

In their defense, it's not aflatoxin or salmonella anything that could kill an animal or human. It's low thiamine - yes it's poor quality control but minor compared to their recall of last year.


----------



## DaViking

FBarnes said:


> In their defense, it's not aflatoxin or salmonella anything that could kill an animal or human. It's low thiamine - yes it's poor quality control but minor compared to their recall of last year.


Granted the salmonella recall had a broader impact I am not sure I would rate a thiamine deficiency less severe.


----------



## FBarnes

you are right, if that's the only food source and with a short period of time it could be damaging. Which is why it's always a good idea to feed an animal a more varied diet, IMO, than any single source.


----------



## RawPitbulls

I hate Diamond so much!


----------



## lauren43

I swear I just had this conversation with one of my other groups. Someone asked what everyone feeds and I swear to you 1/2 of the people fed diamond products!!!! So I had to ask: Are you guys worried about recalls? Most said that many/most companies have recalls and it's about feeding what's both "good" for your dog and your wallet. I get that the salmonella issues *usually* don't effect dogs but the FACT that the company is having soooo many issues with quality control is concerning...

Of course everyone took this as me pushing the "raw initiative", when in fact I have no issues with kibble. While I don't believe all kibbles are created equal (but for this specific group this should be common sense)...I'd hate to see someone loose their beloved pet because if something as simple as the food they feed.


----------



## DaViking

And now the recall expands. http://petfoodinformationcenter.com...N-4health-Thiamine-Recall-Release-3.10.13.pdf


----------



## SuperPug

I imagine, the recall is expanding because their inspecting through the foods. So more is added to the list when more is found.
When it comes to kibble, I'm never surprised to see a recall. I'll be disappointed when it's a kibble I feed, but that's why I always had back-up brands for such cases. Kibbles are VERY risky to feed, there will always be recalls with kibbles. Even with raw meat recalls, the dogs can usually handle the bacteria at hand. Correct me if I'm wrong, but raw feeders almost seem to have an endless supply of raw meat xD. So even when meat is recalled at grocery stores, just label "dog only" and see what you already have 

Atleast that's how it'll work in my house when Emma is completely switched.


----------



## PDXdogmom

FBarnes said:


> you are right, if that's the only food source and with a short period of time it could be damaging. Which is why it's always a good idea to feed an animal a more varied diet, IMO, than any single source.



That is so true!


----------



## Caty M

Most companies have had recalls, yes. It's more important to me how they handled them, what steps they put in place to prevent future quality control slips- looks like diamond hasn't stepped it up yet. The FDA report saying the plant was in need of repair is telling too- why would you support a company who clearly doesn't care? They may have good food on paper for the money (totw) but is it worth not trusting the source? No.

And this is one situation where it shows rotating foods is important!


----------

